

Fate of the book - cawel
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/07/fate_of_the_boo.php

======
joseakle
I think his ideas apply on very broad terms to lots of institutions and
organizations that relied on certain forms of information transmission which
the internet is now competing with or that could control what information got
transmited.

Forms of information trasmission Audio radio, music, telephone Images tv,
movies, animation, pictures Text newspapers, magazines, books, software

What information got transmitted Price tickets, car dealerships, advertising,
hotels, housing Location maps Services yellow pages Work headhunters,
recruitment agencies

and more ...

